

Ask HN: Who are your 'must follows' on Twitter?  - muratmutlu

I'm looking to start following more users who constantly unearth great content and things to read, I'm finding that the Twitter suggestions are good in terms of similar industry/skills but many don't tweet often or share links
======
a_bonobo
News in general:

@reuters

@bbcworld

@theatlantic

@australian

@japantimes

Science (and popscience):

@carlzimmer

@edyong

@sciam

@plos

@plosbiology

@sciencecomedian

@gizmodo

@boraz

internets:

@ccc

@wikileaks

@wired

@timoreilly

@wiredopinion

@boingboing

@slashdot

couple rails-people:

@tenderlove

@dhh

@headius

and of course:

@newsycombinator

@shit_hn_says

I've got many more but these are the ones I just pulled together scrolling
through my feed.

~~~
muratmutlu
great list thank you!

------
jackmoore
Slightly off-topic, but Twitter has all but replaced RSS for me. I'm getting
more value out of following people I have similar interest to than I did
subscribing to their feeds.

------
japhyr
What are your main interests?

~~~
muratmutlu
Innovation, tech, mobile, design :)

------
unholygoat
for 'those' kind of days when u need a quick laugh @NotANark

